
Test drive a Chrome notebook. – Google - js4all
https://services.google.com/fb/forms/cr48advanced/
======
castis
I would, but Chrome still hasn't fixed the bug where radio buttons and
checkboxes mysteriously disappear at random points throughout the day.

------
ovi256
US only, a pity.

~~~
musket
is it ? you can choose any country while applying

~~~
Cushman
_So if you live in the United States..._

It is.

~~~
xilun0
Sad. I hope they will do something serious to properly handle
internationalisation. They seem to want to modify the keyboard for example, i
hope they will consider internationalisation when doing that.

